# Stockage iCloud help urgent



## julieyvy (23 Août 2017)

Bonjour, je possède un iPhone SE 16Go sous iOS 10.3.1, mon stockage interne est saturé, il me reste zéro ko de libre, je suis obligée de supprimer des applications, des photos, des messages alors que je voudrais bien les garder pour les avoir sous la main sur mon iPhone. De ce fait, j'ai souscris un abonnement de 50Go iCloud, je n'ai utilisé que 4,5Go pour l'instant, je voudrais savoir comment mettre tout sur le cloud, pour libérer de la place dans mon iPhone dont le stockage est saturé, mais en gardant mes photos, messages etc sur l'iPhone. J'ai déjà effectué une sauvegarde iCloud via les réglages mais rien ne change. Est-il donc possible de libérer de la place avec iCloud, si oui comment svp? 

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Michael003 (24 Août 2017)

Vas dans Réglages/iCloud et à partir de ce menu tu décides de tout ce que tu veux transférer sur iCloud, dans ton cas je cocherai tout (attention, personnellement j'ai tout sur iCloud sauf les photos, je suppose qu'en choisissant le partage des photos sur la photothèque iCloud elles sont juste transférées et tu les perds pas, mais je suis pas sûr)


----------



## julieyvy (24 Août 2017)

Michael003 a dit:


> Vas dans Réglages/iCloud et à partir de ce menu tu décides de tout ce que tu veux transférer sur iCloud, dans ton cas je cocherai tout (attention, personnellement j'ai tout sur iCloud sauf les photos, je suppose qu'en choisissant le partage des photos sur la photothèque iCloud elles sont juste transférées et tu les perds pas, mais je suis pas sûr)


c'est ce que j'ai fais mais rien ne se passe, mon stockage interne est toujours saturé, et les photos ne se transfèrent pas toutes, il y a écrit 'espace disque limité' (voir photos)


----------



## les_innommables66 (24 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

Il faut probablement commencer par faire un peu de place.

1- Va dans Réglages -> Général -> Stockage local et iCloud -> Gérer le stockage (de l'iPhone) et supprime quelques apps qui prennnent de la place (au moins quelques centaines de Mo) et que tu pourras re-télécharger ultérieurement.

2- Puis essaye à nouveau la manip iCloud.

3- Puis re-télécharge les apps dont tu as besoin et que tu as supprimées à l'étape 1

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------

